# if I register as a sole trader / company do I automatically lose dole ?



## assumpta1 (29 Jul 2008)

hi - quick question - I'm thinking of registering as a sole trader and I doubt I'll make any money to make an actual living for at least a year. In the meantime I'm claiming dole - if I register do I lose this straightaway ?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

What precisely do you mean by "registering as a sole trader"? Registering where?

If you are not genuinely available for and seeking work you do not qualify for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit _("dole").

Would this be of any relevance to you?

*Back to Work (Enterprise) Allowance*


----------



## assumpta1 (29 Jul 2008)

> What precisely do you mean by "registering as a sole trader"? Registering where?


 
For tax, i.e. with the revenue.



> If you are not genuinely available for and seeking work you do not qualify for _Jobseeker's Allowance/Benefit _("dole").


Good point.



> Would this be of any relevance to you?


 
Thanks but I'm only new to "the dole" and you have to be on it 2 years.  

Seems a bit prohibitive - so I'm wondering if I register with the tax office as a sole trader etc. will my benefit be cancelled asap ?  Does anyone else know ?  Or can I offset my potential earnings as a sole trader against benefit received at the end of the tax year.  (Or is that too optimistic..)


----------



## ganpingin (29 Jul 2008)

I'm not an expert but I really don't think that if you simply register with revenue as a potential sole trader, that your benefit/allowance will be immediately stopped. 
You can still receive jobseekers allowance/benefit if you are attempting to _become_ self employed, as this is still considered to be seeking suitable employment.
As soon as you earn anything, or work at all (even unpaid), you loose your eligibility for the bog-standard jobseekers. However,before this if you visit your local job facilitator in the SW office (make an appointment) they can see what benefits you can keep when you earn up to a certain amount. It is called casual jobseekers allowance/benefit AFAIK.

Best of luck in your self employment!


----------



## velvet (1 Sep 2008)

heya i was a sole trader on the back to work scheme this may be on option for u..cos u can work and claim..


----------



## roker (1 Sep 2008)

I was claiming dole and registered as a sole trader, it was either sit with my feet up and wait for a job, or go and find work myself which I did, I told them the days that I worked there was no problem, and eventually got full time self employed work and was able to sign off completely. 
One cocky guy in the dole office tried to stop my payment but I think the others had more sense. I would still be waiting for a job through the labour exchange othewise.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Presumably they stopped payment for the days that you were not available for work because you were working on your own project?


----------



## Welfarite (2 Sep 2008)

roker said:


> I would still be waiting for a job through the labour exchange othewise.


 
You probably would, considering the "labour exchange", otherwise known for the past 20 years as the Social Welfare Local Office, does not "give out" jobs. FAS (God bless them) have that role.


----------



## lovelylovely (29 Oct 2008)

Talk to your Local Enterprise Board first they should know the ropes


----------

